# New Tank Set Up!



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I just bought a 55 gallon long tank.

I'm using a fluvial U4 underwater filter. (was I supposed to open up the plastic bag with all those white cubes in it? because I did. it says on a card that im supposed to remove the filter media from the pastic bag before use but not the carbon from the porus bags. I removed the white ones. is that filter media???)

im also using a fluvialM200 submersible glass heater.

tanks all full and everything is working as long as i was supposed to remove the white things from the bag.

but how should I cycle the tank? I have my piranhas in like 30 right now (theyre babies) but I wanna switch them ASAP.

whats the best way to cycle. please dont send me links I would love your thoughts to be written by YOU.

I really need your guys help. all this stuff is stressing me out. its a lot of work and cost me over 500 dollars at this point.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Tank cycle is long and complex to explain, that's the reason there are pinned topics about it... it was not written by ME (but Cluster One), but here you will find almost all you need to know: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/196087-cycling-101/

Read it and ask if you don't understand it...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Tank cycle is long and complex to explain, that's the reason there are pinned topics about it... it was not written by ME (but Cluster One), but here you will find almost all you need to know: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/196087-cycling-101/
> 
> Read it and ask if you don't understand it...


thanks man.

and im sure I was supposed to take out the filter media, but do you have any experience with the fluvial filters? It was like friggen 120 bucks but its awesome. creates current and everything!!


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Tank cycle is long and complex to explain, that's the reason there are pinned topics about it... it was not written by ME (but Cluster One), but here you will find almost all you need to know: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/196087-cycling-101/
> 
> Read it and ask if you don't understand it...


the first thing im going to do tomorrow is throw in some of my piranhas shrimp and leave it there until the ppm amonnia gets to 5. then ill take it out and work from there. I have live and fake plants in there. ill also put my moss ball in there.

does that sound like a good start?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

the gravel in the tank was from a previous tank that had fish in it only hours before I put it in there so hopefully that'll raise the ammonia level too. I put shrimp in this morning


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

amazonjungle said:


> Tank cycle is long and complex to explain, that's the reason there are pinned topics about it... it was not written by ME (but Cluster One), but here you will find almost all you need to know: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/196087-cycling-101/
> 
> Read it and ask if you don't understand it...


/

the first thing im going to do tomorrow is throw in some of my piranhas shrimp and leave it there until the ppm amonnia gets to 5. then ill take it out and work from there. I have live and fake plants in there. ill also put my moss ball in there.

does that sound like a good start?
[/quote]

If you already have your P's in the tank, no need to add shrimp to raise you ammonia levels as you P's will already take car of that.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

TheCableGuy said:


> Tank cycle is long and complex to explain, that's the reason there are pinned topics about it... it was not written by ME (but Cluster One), but here you will find almost all you need to know: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/196087-cycling-101/
> 
> Read it and ask if you don't understand it...


/

the first thing im going to do tomorrow is throw in some of my piranhas shrimp and leave it there until the ppm amonnia gets to 5. then ill take it out and work from there. I have live and fake plants in there. ill also put my moss ball in there.

does that sound like a good start?
[/quote]

If you already have your P's in the tank, no need to add shrimp to raise you ammonia levels as you P's will already take car of that.
[/quote]

I do not have the P's in the tank though.
Im cycling it first. I have my babies in a smaller 30. this tank is huge


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

how long do you think it'll take for the tank to be cycled?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Atleast 3-4 weeks


----------

